# Life paths.......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Through life you will take many different paths, just make sure you take a dirt one every so often...........






​


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

3.5 hours from my house, it's where I was elk hunting this year...............


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That looks like a good path to take.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Words of wisdom... Thanks for sharing the view


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I like it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Here's the view from my path a couple nights ago


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You can't help but love the Rockies!! Great picture.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

No you can't, I'll have lots more views like that between now and December 15. I still have 2 archery tags to fill, I'm hoping I can fill at least one before the snow flies


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you, go get'um


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great advice Mike. I like to walk where there is no path, and leave a trail.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome fellas.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OH Crap !!!! a pic of a cactus, lol


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome pics guys. I've been looking at this all morning. Carrying a 6" .357 and a 12 ga.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oops. Here is the pic.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Great advice Mike. I like to walk where there is no path, and leave a trail.


 :thumbsup:


----------

